# Schwinn Tank Stencils



## dxmadman (May 21, 2012)

Who has or makes a stencil to paint a women's Dx tank? It's all I'm lacking on my wife's bike. 
Thanks,


----------



## MagicRat (May 21, 2012)

Does the tank still have the original paint?

Than its real easy.

Trace the design/outline.(thin paper works good)

Transfer that to contact paper 

Use the contact paper as the stencil.

Your local Craft Store has everything you need. (on the cheap)


----------



## dxmadman (May 21, 2012)

*Oops*



MagicRat said:


> Does the tank still have the original paint?
> 
> Than its real easy.
> 
> ...




No , I goofed and repainted the old tank, all my other tanks are chromed, I got a 24 boys tank to trace but it's not right. I sold my last girls Dx tank with good pattern.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 21, 2012)

*Stencils*

Some one needs to recreate the stencils for everyday use....theres plenty smart people out here...lets get it done...


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 22, 2012)

*ebay*

search stencils on ebay there is one guy that does it on there and he has everyone his name is richard holmes


----------



## abe lugo (May 22, 2012)

*Once again try memory lane*

I always mention them because the usually have the best prices as well as more unusual stuff. You should do a search and find an image of the correct tank those and post it.


----------

